

Show HN: New Earbits design is more app-like - earbitscom
http://www.earbits.com/play

======
soulclap
I like it, hadn't heard of Earbits before.

Just wondering, are the artist bios entered/managed manually or pulled from
some API or external resource?

~~~
earbitscom
They are entered manually by the artist or label.

------
mmastrac
I have flashed blocked by default (click to play on Chrome), so it took
forever to time out and give me an error. Not a great experience.

~~~
earbitscom
Thanks for the head's up.

------
zethraeus
Please give my back button back.

------
djabatt
Works and looks good to me.

